# Why freebsd not clearing console screen



## pit (Nov 13, 2016)

I notice that  console not clear screen after closing editors (vim ,ee).


----------



## scottro (Nov 13, 2016)

Do you mean after logging out? Can you be a bit more specific?   Do you mean that after you use :wq or :x or whatever you use to save a file in vi, the file remains on the console?


----------



## pit (Nov 13, 2016)

Hi yes when i'm working  on console ,Vt newconsole .
Every line is on console but that was to after fresh install without vim .


----------

